# Radiata (Lots of pics)



## gummybearpoop (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't posted pics lately. So here is an update. 

Stars on the left, Radiated on the right





































































































Some group photos


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2009)

I LOVE the 8th picture down, the baby with the caruncle still showing on the nose!

Yvonne


----------



## Kadaan (Oct 20, 2009)

Amazing!

Someday... when I own a house with a huge backyard... *dreams*


I looked around online for a little, but can't seem to find any information on releasing CB radiata back into the wild in Madagascar. They're listed as Critically Endangered in the wild, and that CB is so far being successful, but I haven't found anything about releasing them back into the wild to restore the native population. Does anyone know if people are working towards that, or is there too much habitat loss and poaching for them to be safely released?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2009)

The Turtle Survival Alliance has a few projects going, but I don't remember if any of them involve radiata. They set up breeding facilities in the countries of the tortoise's origin and teach the locals how to take care of them. In these facilities they work towards re-population.

Yvonne


----------



## shelber10 (Oct 20, 2009)

great pictures
when i get old enough i will get a permit and buy some


----------



## Isa (Oct 20, 2009)

They are beautifullllllll !
Thank you so much for sharing and if you have more, please do not hesitate to post them


----------



## terryo (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG!!! Your pictures are unbelievable...really. AND..your torts are just beautiful. I can't tell you how much I am impressed with these pictures. One more beautiful than the other.


----------



## mctlong (Oct 20, 2009)

Those are gorgeous animals! I hope you're entering a pic in the calender contest.


----------



## dreadyA (Oct 20, 2009)

Man, what great shots. Nice close up and what beauties you have !!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 20, 2009)

Great shots, great camera, handsome torties! Several photos could be entered in the contest, but I think the 11th from the bottom, the "Peter Rabbit is my cousin" shot, is just that wee bit more adorable than the others!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!

Kadaan, I believe there are a few organizations working with reintroducing radiated tortoises back to areas where they have become extinct. Most of the confiscations are placed in Malagasy reserves and captive breeding programs. As Yvonne stated, I believe TSA is doing some work as well as the Behler Conservation Group. Most of the focus is geared toward A. Yniphora and P. Plaunicada.


----------



## K412 (Oct 21, 2009)

Those pictures are really really great, beautiful babies!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 21, 2009)

So cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 23, 2009)

Like I said before Norman, my husband is going to ban me from looking at any of your pictures!  Just simply beautiful to the extreme. I do hope you put one in the calander contest.


----------



## Richardtexasherp (Oct 23, 2009)

beautiful radiata


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW those pictures are amazing!! Your babies are absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks again everyone.

Jacqui, you can't keep blaming me for your chelonian addiction!

I chose a picture that exemplies two Radiated Tortoise attributes: shell pattern and a high dome shell. I think Radiateds are well known for these qualities. Though, some of the other pictures were "cuter".

Also my camera is on it's last legs. The other day the lens is having problems (point and shoot camera). Hopefully I can get a few more pictures out of it before I have to purchase a replacement (grrr...less tortoise money).


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 23, 2009)

gummybearpoop said:


> Jacqui, you can't keep blaming me for your chelonian addiction!



 Yes I can!


----------

